# Plant once harvest forever



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

We've planted asparagus, Jerusalem artichokes, horseradish, multiplier onions, mushrooms and rhubarb around the edges of our property gardens and even in the woods. As they are no or little care plants we can plant once and harvest forever.
Besides fruit trees, berries, herbs and nuts. What plants do you grow that you need only plant once and are able to harvest annually?


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

You have a very good start. Add edible flowers such as some lillies and of course dandelions - and things like chives and mint.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LongRider said:


> Besides fruit trees, berries, herbs and nuts. What plants do you grow that you need only plant once and are able to harvest annually?


Onions and potatoes seem to come back over-n-over again with little work as long as you leave some in the ground, same with carrots.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Besides those listed, blackberries, rasberries and plantain


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good ideas. I also like ornamental perrinials,except petunias,I'll plant them but thats about it. 

We just bought a lemon and orange tree,1 of each. Also have figs,apple,plums and banana trees.

Planted potatos a few weeks ago,will sure check out this idea. Still need to plant onions.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Volunteer tomatoes


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Which multiplier onions do you have? We've had the Egyptian Walking onions for a while now and use those for our spring green onions, but don't like how spicy the bulbs are. I purchased some potato onions last fall to see how we like them for the bulb onions. Anyone else have experience with potato onions?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

LongRider said:


> We've planted asparagus, Jerusalem artichokes, horseradish, multiplier onions, mushrooms and rhubarb around the edges of our property gardens and even in the woods. As they are no or little care plants we can plant once and harvest forever.
> Besides fruit trees, berries, herbs and nuts. What plants do you grow that you need only plant once and are able to harvest annually?


I've got berry brambles Aa few different varieties), grape vines ( about 4 varieties of table and wine grapes), some berry bushes (3 varieties), a couple of fruit bearing trees, asparagus, walking onions, rhubarb a few different herbs like rosemary and thyme, ever-bearing strawberries and a bunch of local native edible plants. I also have a patch where I my volunteer heirloom tomatoes grow. I've always found several volunteer plants every year. Open pollenated and the seeds just overwinter in the soil.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the potato onions better than the walking onions.

As for the list ... more than a few herbs.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Good ideas. I also like ornamental perrinials,except petunias,I'll plant them but thats about it.
> 
> We just bought a lemon and orange tree,1 of each. Also have figs,apple,plums and banana trees.
> 
> Planted potatos a few weeks ago,will sure check out this idea. Still need to plant onions.


There is a great book called the Edible Front Yard
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1604691999/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_qAhurb1TYFP0Y

Things that are edible, look nice and the sheeple would never suspect they could scavenge.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

American Pokeweed for poke salad and bird feeding alternative


Just my opinion.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> LongRider said:
> 
> 
> > *Besides fruit trees, berries, herbs and nuts.* What plants do you grow that you need only plant once and are able to harvest annually?
> ...


Thanks, just what I was looking for, did not know that about tatters or carrots. Spuds have always been an easy replant but leaving them in the ground will be even easier. Have you ever just left them in the grounds and harvested than as need? Would cover two problems in one, replanting and storage/preservation.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LongRider said:


> Thanks, just what I was looking for, did not know that about tatters or carrots. Spuds have always been an easy replant but leaving them in the ground will be even easier. Have you ever just left them in the grounds and harvested than as need? Would cover two problems in one, replanting and storage/preservation.


In my grandpa's garden he harvests his potatoes as required right till the start of the new season, leaving some in the ground for a new start. Same with his carrots, he never plucks all of them.

This summer will be my grandpa's first year without doing a garden in 90+ years - he has decided that it is time to move into a care-facility with his second-wife as she has dementia really bad now.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sage grows forever, so does rosemary and thyme.



Jerry D Young said:


> American Pokeweed for poke salad and bird feeding alternative
> 
> Just my opinion.


Good ol 3 boil n eggs rolled in cornmeal is one of my faves!ever try it with ramps or wild garlic?
that stuff self seeds too.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

*Perennial Herbs*

Oregano will self seed and spread by runners. Echinacea (Purple Cone Flower) and German Chamomile self seed. Monarda (Bee Balm/Oswego Tea) is a perennial, as are Lemon Balm, Digitalis (Foxglove, don't use this as a medicinal unless you are well-versed in herbal healing and know how to use it.), Yarrow, Tansy, Comfrey (fantastic for compresses but not to be used on open wounds), Lavender, and Horehound. Rosemary is a tender perennial, best grown in large pots and taken inside for the winter if not in zones 8-10.

I went through my notes and put together this list of perennial plants, and shrubs, all with medicinal uses; a few are repeats from the above paragraph:

Aloe vera
Aloe Vera
An evergreen Perennial grows to 2ft 7in
well drained soil moist soil full sun
best grown in large pots and taken inside for the winter if not in zones 8-10

Althaea officinalis
Marsh Mallow
PERENNIAL grows to 4ft
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil full sun

Chamaemelum nobile
Camomile
An evergreen Perennial grows to 8in
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil semi-shade full sun

Cynara cardunculus
Cardoon
PERENNIAL grows to 6ft
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil full sun

Cynara scolymus
Globe Artichoke
PERENNIAL grows to 5ft
fully hardy moist soil full sun
hardy in zones 9 & 10 although can be grown as an annual in zones 7 & 8

Echinacea angustifolia
Echinacea
PERENNIAL grows to 4ft
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil full sun

Echinacea pallida
Cone Flower
PERENNIAL grows to 3ft 3in
fully hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Echinacea purpurea
Echinacea
PERENNIAL grows 4ft
fully hardy moist soil full sun

Hamamelis virginiana
Witch Hazel
A decidious Shrub grows to 16ft at a slow rate

Marrubium vulgare 
White Horehound or Common Horehound
herbaceous perennial plant to 25-45 cm tall

Melissa officinalis
Lemon Balm
PERENNIAL grows to 2ft 4in
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil semi-shade full sun

Mentha x piperita officinalis
White Peppermint
PERENNIAL grows to 1ft 8in
fully hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Mentha x piperita vulgaris
Black Peppermint
PERENNIAL grows to 1ft 8in
fully hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Panax ginseng
Ginseng
PERENNIAL grows to 2ft
fully hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Symphytum officinale 
Comfrey
PERENNIAL grows to 4ft
hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Symphytum uplandicum
Comfrey
PERENNIAL grows to 4ft
fully hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Salvia officinalis
Sage
An evergreen Shrub grows to 2ft
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil full sun

Tanacetum parthenium
Feverfew
PERENNIAL grows to 2ft
fully hardy well drained soil moist soil full sun

Urtica dioica
Stinging Nettle
PERENNIAL grows to 4ft
fully hardy moist soil semi-shade full sun

Verbascum thapsus
Mullein	
BIENNIAL, but self sows, grows to 8ft
Hardy, dry soil, semi-shade, full sun


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

spinach will also self seed


----------

